# Melafix, salt, PraziPro



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I picked up some Melafix and about 15 feeder goldfish the same day. I decided to test out the Melafix on the goldfish since they were all nasty with fin diseases/injuries. I'm using Melafix+PraziPro+Salt together. Three feeders have died off which, in my opinion, is normal. However, it smells just like Raid(bug spray). It appears that most of their fin diseases have healed up. Since it is now the 3rd day, I was thinking about doing a water change and continuing with the PraziPro.

My question is: Do I have to wait another week or so for the Melafix flushes out of the goldfishes' bodies before feeding them to my pygos? Should I put the carbon filter back in after the PraziPro period?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you insist on feeding GF to your p's I would at least treat the GF with a malachite green/formalin concoction. Unless you added 1 teaspoon of salt per every gallon for 3 days and left it in for 1-2 weeks the salt won't do anything for parasites. Also prazi does not treat most parasites. Just giving you my 2 cents man.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> If you insist on feeding GF to your p's I would at least treat the GF with a malachite green/formalin concoction. Unless you added 1 teaspoon of salt per every gallon for 3 days and left it in for 1-2 weeks the salt won't do anything for parasites. Also prazi does not treat most parasites. Just giving you my 2 cents man.


GF as a part of a balanced diet. I feed them bloodworms, shrimp, & pellets mostly - and the occasional feeder. I'll read up on the malachite green & formalin. Seems like everyone else swears on Prazi for internal and salt for external. Thanks for the input.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Anybody else?


----------

